# Budgies



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi been looking into getting a budgie. Any tips info etc would be nice.
Also anyone know good places to buy cages online?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would say to get 2, as they are highly gregarious little parrots living in flocks of thousands in the wild. They are strong flyers, so need out-of-cage exercise. Do not feed fatty foods to Budgies, as they can develop fatty tumours. Buy from a good breeder, or a responsible shop. Before buying, check around the Budgies cere (the fleshy nostril area), sides of beak, & legs for scaly mite. Budgies seem very prone to these mites. Make sure the bird has a clean vent (anus), breathes silently, does not bob its tail as it breathes, & that it sleeps on 1 foot.


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I would say to get 2, as they are highly gregarious little parrots living in flocks of thousands in the wild. They are strong flyers, so need out-of-cage exercise. Do not feed fatty foods to Budgies, as they can develop fatty tumours. Buy from a good breeder, or a responsible shop. Before buying, check around the Budgies cere (the fleshy nostril area), sides of beak, & legs for scaly mite. Budgies seem very prone to these mites. Make sure the bird has a clean vent (anus), breathes silently, does not bob its tail as it breathes, & that it sleeps on 1 foot.


as above really mate cant really add anything else to it. 

altho i do have just one budgie and she is great hand tame sits on my shoulder and comes out when she wants as her door is always open.
the scaly mite advice is good as when i bought my budgie it was from a shop and you couldnt actually get close to the budgie as it was in a cage and then you had about 4 foot and then behind a glass screen.

so i just had to say i want that yellow one and when i got her home she had the scaly mite on here cere so i took her to the vets and he recomended a spray from a pet shop used this for a couple of weeks and it was gone but its really not nice to look at and its really not nice for the bird scratching it all the time :devil:.

but yeh budgies are great :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Good to know the things to look out for.:2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We've got 20+ in an indoor aviary. Try and get them, yes you definitely should have more than one, from a breeder. If you get Cage & Aviary, which is out on Thursdays, it has a Classifieds section. This will give you lots of breeders' ads etc, plus others listed for sale.

Baby budgies will be appearing now as some will have paired theirs up before Christmas and others going down now - so the ads will be about soon.

If you think of anything else - just ask.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

I grew up with a pet budgie. We had two, but one died very young, the other Cheeky, lived another 10 years.  
I was Cheeky's favourite person. He would fly from his cage over to me to sit on my shoulder, or my lap while I was watching TV. Budgies make wonderful pets.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Well getting two is no problem, TBH I was having a hard time deciding what color to get blue or yellow, Sorted now I can just get both :2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Budgies are great. None of mine are tame since they bonded with eachother but it's no problem to me as I just enjoy them flying around me, making a lot of noise and pooing on the curtains lol.
I don't know if mine are the exception, but they won't play with toys, they won't chew wood, even if the females are nesting, but they do love music and sing along.
I give mine 2 or 3 hours every evening flying time and the full day when I'm off work 2 days a week - but generally they spend and hour or so pooing on the curtains then go back to their cage.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Budgies are great. None of mine are tame since they bonded with eachother but it's no problem to me as I just enjoy them flying around me, making a lot of noise and *pooing on the curtains* lol.
> I don't know if mine are the exception, but they won't play with toys, they won't chew wood, even if the females are nesting, but they do love music and sing along.
> I give mine 2 or 3 hours every evening flying time and the full day when I'm off work 2 days a week - but generally they spend and hour or so *pooing on the curtains* then go back to their cage.


Ah, who doesn't love poohing on the curtains...... :flrt:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

They are lovely and the colours you get are quite stunning. Sadly, I've just returned from the vets having had to put an elderly lady put to sleep because of a tumour.

It is great watching them together in an aviary/large cage so if you have space it really is "the more the merrier", but obviously only if they can be housed appropriately!


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

i love budgies, and for an excuse to post pics of them


----------

